# BioKleen-vs-Seventh Generation? Product reviews needed!



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

The following is a shopping list of things I'm planning to order next week.

The place I am ordering from also has BioKleen brand products.

Does anyone have any comments on whether they think BioKleen is better than Seventh Gen? I've used the Life Tree Laundry soap before and I liked it. However I wonder if the other brands might be better? Cost isn't a concern, I just want what is best for our family AND for the environment!

I'm not sure I'll actually order the 7th Gen toilet cleaner. I think that vinegar, BS and borax would be just as effective (we never let our toilets get gross!).

Also, what about the JASON products?? Are they good?

1 HB018 Dr. Bronner's Hemp Baby-Mild Pure Castile Soap Org, 1 qt $14.49 _This will be used as an additive to homemade cleaners_

1 NF022 Life Tree Laundry Liquid, 1 gal $27.99

1 NF190 Seventh Gen. Toilet Bowl Cleaner, 32 oz, $5.05

1 NF375 Seventh Gen. Auto. Dishwashing Powder, Free & Clear, 75 oz, $7.65
1 NF402 Seventh Gen. ChlorineFree Bleach, Free & Clear, 64 oz, $5.29

1 HB594 JASON Kids Only! Extra Gentle Shampoo, 17.5 oz, $6.69

1 HB592 JASON Tea Tree Shampoo, 17.5 oz, $6.69


----------



## Bimmergal2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

After much trial and error, this is what I use now all the time and am very satisfied with:

Seventh Generation Natural Toilet Bowl Cleaner (mint)

Seventh Generation Natural All-Purpose Cleaner (general daily cleaning...counters, appliances, etc)

Earth Friendly Products Window Cleaner with Lavendar

Biokleen All Temp Laundry Detergent (powder and liquid)

Biokleen Bac-out (great for stains)

Biokleen Hand Dishwash Liquid

Biokleen Produce Wash

Biokleen Automatic Dish Powder

Biokleen Soy Cream Cleaner for Kitchen and Bath (I clean everything with this stuff)

For kid stuff, I much prefer California Baby over everything I've tried, including Dr. Bronners baby, Burts Bees and others.

As you can see, I prefer Biokleen for most things.

Everything I have listed is available is drugstore.com .


----------



## AuntLavender (Apr 22, 2002)

I can't believe I didn't try harder to find this stuff! It's like magic on stains on my 4yos shirts! (You know the food stains around the collar and on the front top portion!)

I like the 7th Gen cleaner because it's pre-made and my children use it when it's their turn to clean inside the toilet!


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm a fan of BioKleen's all purpose cleaner and like it better than Seventh Generation because it is concentrated (dilute 1 part cleaner to 32 parts water for most projects). Seventh Generations glass cleaner is top-notch.


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

Bac-out is great. Unfortunately my foaming spray nozzle broke







: I've been finding that borax works very well in the toilet and have decided against purchasing my usual seventh gen as I am getting sick of all the packaging. This is prompting me to make most of my own cleaning products, detergents, etc... and it's really working out well. I always used to love buying Seventh Generation products and such, but now I'm starting to feel like it's all a bit wasteful. I wish they would offer bulk refill stations at stores to cut down on all of the packaging. I wasn't too fond of the soy cleaner from bio kleen. I didn't really like the scent and I think most of the cleaners that I make work better. As for the Jason products, they would definitely not be my first choice. I prefer Aubrey Organics, especially their kids soap.


----------

